# Info on primary schools in and around El Pareton please



## Jessicajordan (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi

My husband and I are moving to El pareton June/July next year(2015) 
I'm tryin to find primary schools on the internet in and around the area of El pareton but finding it exceedingly difficult lol. 

My children will be 4,5 and 8 when we moved to Spain. What age do children start school in Spain? Also are these schools funded ? Or would I need to become a resident to be able to have my children go to school funded? 
What are the names of the schools in and around el pareton? 
None of my children speak spanish. Obviously they will learn it. Do the teacher speak to the English kids in English or are they expected to try and understand a spanish lesson? 

Would be grateful of any advice


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

El Paraton where? Totana, Murcia???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Jessicajordan said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I are moving to El pareton June/July next year(2015)
> I'm tryin to find primary schools on the internet in and around the area of El pareton but finding it exceedingly difficult lol.
> ...


:welcome:

I don't know that area so can't help specifically, but there's lots of info about the education system here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

probably the majority of teachers in the state system speak very little English, certainly in my experience even in an area with lots of Brits & my 2 daughters have been in the system for 10 years

it's pretty much a case of 'in at the deep end' - though some schools will initially offer extra help to children who don't speak Spanish

you'd need to be on the padrón for them to go to state school - & if you're living here for more than 90 days, as you say you will be, you are expected to register as resident


----------



## Jessicajordan (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes that's correct.


----------



## Jessicajordan (Jun 13, 2014)

jaws101 said:


> El Paraton where? Totana, Murcia???


Yes that's correct


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Jessicajordan said:


> Hi
> 
> My husband and I are moving to El pareton June/July next year(2015)
> I'm tryin to find primary schools on the internet in and around the area of El pareton but finding it exceedingly difficult lol.
> ...


Hello,
lots of your questions will be answered in the FAQ's towards the top of the Spain page *#3*
The teacher will probably speak some English as the kids will have English as a subject, and there may be other subjects in English too, but don't get too excited, we're probably not talking about fluent English, more like pidgin English. IME the teachers often feel "threatened" by a native speaker...
Look at the FAQ's and if it's not covered there, ask again on this thread 
PS Schools are often not "on" internet here


----------



## Jessicajordan (Jun 13, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello,
> lots of your questions will be answered in the FAQ's towards the top of the Spain page *#3*
> The teacher will probably speak some English as the kids will have English as a subject, and there may be other subjects in English too, but don't get too excited, we're probably not talking about fluent English, more like pidgin English. IME the teachers often feel "threatened" by a native speaker...
> Look at the FAQ's and if it's not covered there, ask again on this thread
> PS Schools are often not "on" internet here


Ok thank you for your speedy reply. I shall have a look on that part of the website. 
I find it all very confusing lol x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hello,
> lots of your questions will be answered in the FAQ's towards the top of the Spain page *#3
> The teacher will probably speak some English as the kids will have English as a subject*, and there may be other subjects in English too, but don't get too excited, we're probably not talking about fluent English, more like pidgin English. IME the teachers often feel "threatened" by a native speaker...
> Look at the FAQ's and if it's not covered there, ask again on this thread
> PS Schools are often not "on" internet here



even around here, the majority of primary class teachers don't really speak English - a separate teacher is employed for that ( & they often don't _speak_ English - but know the book grammar side of things )


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

You can try here

Colegios públicos en EL PARETON - Murcia


----------



## siobhanbennett (Jun 3, 2015)

*Help needed*

Hi Jessica 
Hope you now see this post on your thread,
I am looking to move to the area you have hopefully relocated to and am wondering how you got on, and if you could give me and advice/ information as I will be making the move n Sept '15, TIA 
Siobhan:fingerscrossed:


----------



## movingtomurcia (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm also moving to the same area in September 2015


----------



## siobhanbennett (Jun 3, 2015)

movingtomurcia said:


> I'm also moving to the same area in September 2015


Do you also have children? What ages? Be interested to know any information you have found? Siobhan x


----------



## movingtomurcia (Jul 8, 2013)

siobhanbennett said:


> Do you also have children? What ages? Be interested to know any information you have found? Siobhan x


I have a seven-month old son, so he won't be starting school for a while yet, but from what I can gather, the school in El Pareton is one of the best in the area


----------

